# 1944 Safticycle



## bikewhorder (Mar 9, 2016)

Ummm, I've never seen one of these before but I might need this...
http://maine.craigslist.org/mcy/5473409894.html


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 9, 2016)

I have seen one pop up on ebay and another on craigslist.  Not too common and kinda cool


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 9, 2016)

That second photo was in a scam CL ad a couple weeks ago


----------



## spoker (Mar 10, 2016)

i have one of the bicycles


----------



## Iverider (Mar 10, 2016)

Get it!


----------



## spoker (Mar 10, 2016)

mikyis bikes in chicago has some of these


----------



## spoker (Mar 10, 2016)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/_t9-ITtbqzE?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## spoker (Mar 13, 2016)

at mikeys bike  1 of 3 known


----------



## spoker (Mar 13, 2016)

mine which is og


----------



## driftlesscycles (Mar 13, 2016)

Here is another that I saw for sale guy was asking $1000 for it.


----------



## spoker (Mar 14, 2016)

that one is in south ill,came from the tomestone museum in AZ,thats one of three,with mine and mikey bikes the other 2


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2021)

Funny, I picked one of these up recently and saw that I commented on this post 5 years ago


----------



## spoker (Jun 21, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Funny, I picked one of these up recently and saw that I commented on this post 5 years ago



pic?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2021)

spoker said:


> pic?



I'm getting the engine rebuilt now.   It will be something my daughter can play with for a while.


----------



## spoker (Jun 21, 2021)

thats what started the schooters,a farmer in sw mn,put the 1rst one together from one day at a time parts,the history with some pics of mfg stuff is or was avaiable from the museum in town,cant remember the name of the town,got a mental blank,i know they made a sportser model that looked like a motorcycle


----------

